# Copier/Coller sur disque dur externe = impossible



## Val.06 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

je possède un disque dur externe Westerne Digital My Passeport. Initialement utilisé sous Windows, et possédant maintenant un Macbook, je l'utilise donc sous Mac OS. Aucun problème de lecture et de visualisation des fichiers, cependant :

il m'est impossible de déplacer, de coller, un dossier sur celui-ci. Aucun problème pour ma clé usb, le problème ne vient donc pas de l'ordi, est ce du au format de mon DDE ? (NTFS) J'avoue ne pas comprendre, d'où mon message.

En remerciant par avance ceux qui pourront m'aider,

bonne soirée


----------



## choumou (9 Mai 2010)

C'est tout à fait ça, Mac Os X gère le NTFS qu'en lecture et non en écriture, mais il existe des logiciels pour palier à cette limitation.
Ta clé usb doit être formaté en fat32, format compatible avec Windows et Mac, mais attention avec ce format les fichiers sont limités en taille (4go).


----------



## chafpa (9 Mai 2010)

Paragon Ntfs fait cela très bien (*lecture ET écriture*) pour une somme raisonnable


----------



## Val.06 (10 Mai 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais de ce pas tester Paragon


----------

